# Ship model display cases



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Would any ship modellers out there know where I would be able to obtain wood (preferably) or extruded plastic mouldings suitable for construction of small glass display cases. Dimensions to house models ( steamships) up to length of 7 inches .

Various websites have been scrutinised but so far I haven't spotted any mouldings small enough to be useful.

Ready made cases are available but these are largely unsuitable and they are far too expensive anyway. 

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you thought that rather than the traditional shape of case using extruded clear plastic pipe and then cutting it in half along with a wooden base.


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

. Thanks for the reply, Chadburn. Sounds a feasible idea but would prefer to keep off clear plastic as it is notoriously prone to surface scratching and blemishes. I have a fair bit of 2mm picture glass available and aim to to use this.....if I can lay my hands on moulding of the appropriate size.

Pete.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

i have made a few plinths for modelers the last one was for a scale model of RMS TITANIC out of teak a routered edge and french polished it. routers are not very expensive these days once you get the hang of it you can make most anything.john(Thumb)


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Most timber yards have a Richard Burbridge stand with various mouldings, including wood angles.
Don't know what size you want, but being wood they can be cut down in width and planed to the required thickness.

http://www.richardburbidge.com/moul.../?tab=1&uniqueid=tabs_esctl_569514_CurrentTab


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi John, I will also need to make bases of course but had not thought of using a router..... I have an ancient one which I have not used for years so I'll see how I get on with it.
Thanks for the shove!

Pete


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Quiney, I turned up the Burbidge website and they do in fact have a right angled moulding ( Pine) at 6 x 6 mm which, as you suggest, could be trimmed down. I would need to take a couple of millemetres off each leg. 

I had hoped to find a cabinet maker in the area who might have used small mouldings but I had no luck....sadly these folks seem to be a very rare breed now. 

Thanks for your help.
Pete


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

pete8 said:


> Hi Quiney, I turned up the Burbidge website and they do in fact have a right angled moulding ( Pine) at 6 x 6 mm which, as you suggest, could be trimmed down. I would need to take a couple of millemetres off each leg.
> 
> I had hoped to find a cabinet maker in the area who might have used small mouldings but I had no luck....sadly these folks seem to be a very rare breed now.
> 
> ...


any B+Q have racks of mouldings and you can put one on top of another(Hippy)


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Display Case*

Try this link. I think Shipbuilder might be the author.

http://modelshipworld.com/phpBB2/caseone.php

Cheers


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes,
I am the author of that, and here is a small display case using the methods described. Although I prefer acrylic (because it is much stronger), the same methods could be used for home-made glass display cases. They can be built quickly, but I rarely come across anyone who has actually used the methods described.
I am often asked to build them for people, but it is not something that I actually enjoy doing, much preferring to build the ships, but I am happy to offer advice on how to do it yourself!
Bob


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you, Novascotia, for the link to which Shipbuilder later responded. 

Congratulations Shipbuilder on your " display cabinet" feature.
Your methods are very easy to follow and the results as shown in your illustrations are absolutely first class. Initially at any rate I intend to try out some of my 2mm picture glass which was left over from the days when I used to frame pictures.
I would like to let you know in due course how my cabinets turn out .

Pete


----------

